# raw diet for LGD puppies?



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Are there folks out there feeding their LGD puppies a raw diet?

Is that too much protein for a growing LGD and will it cause them to grow too quickly?


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Protein does not cause fast growth, over nutrition does. Make sure your pup stays lean until it is completely grown. With feeding raw to large and giant puppies, you do need to be very careful with the amount of bone in the meal. Too much calcium causes the joints to develop too quickly and they form poorly, causing hip and elbow dysplasia.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

okay, great. that makes sense.
i will continue reading up on it ... and welcome more responses and input.


----------

